# Whatcha vibing to? Vocals and instruments!



## LowBassSubs

All, 
I wanted to start a thread with some positive upbeat music vibes. I will post here when I come across some upbeat music. 

Anyone who has like music please post up. This is cruse and get lost music. 

Peace💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

Fausto Mesolella - Libertango

https://open.spotify.com/track/3bMFWi8ICm7xEAHtamhTUs?si=in8bhh2XTYGFOllPur2_tA&utm_source=copy-link


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Love me some Breezin, 

Bet you never heard this:


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Love me some Breezin,
> 
> Bet you never heard this:


I can dig that! Man that's a great combination of everything! Never heard that one.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## Freakquency

I've been back on this hard. Just a dope song. Can't wait to try it in my build soon


----------



## sprsonc

Man this is for y’all bass heads. Who want some dirty Down South Louisiana bass music! This will put your subs though a test!


----------



## LowBassSubs

SilentWrath said:


>


Thread needs more of this!💯💯💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

sprsonc said:


> Man this is for y’all bass heads. Who want some dirty Down South Louisiana bass music! This will put your subs though a test!


If you wanna start a rap thread I'd contribute. I'm not much for the commercial rap tho. Mainstream is where the real are at.


----------



## tjk_bail

Big Band sound with lots of horns, trumpets, organ, some really nice drums and tom toms, the recorded/play back instrument placement on the the windshield stage is soo good with these Chicago songs..













This song at the 2:45 mark, the way the mid-base guitar comes on strong and hits dead center of stage is really cool...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's an awesome song, that may fit into what the Op is looking for (?):


----------



## tjk_bail

LowBassSubs said:


> This is cruse and get lost music.



... for me, Chicago songs are my 'cruise and get lost music'........


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Here's an awesome song, that may fit into what the Op is looking for (?):


All that has been added thus far minus Kevin Gates fits perfectly. 

No offense intended. It's just this thread really is not rap oriented unless something like this comes along. Betcha no one heard this from three 6 mafia before...


----------



## LowBassSubs

tjk_bail said:


> ... for me, Chicago songs are my 'cruise and get lost music'........


Rock on. It's most definetly a kick back kinda vibe. I can dig it.💯


----------



## SilentWrath




----------



## Chriswilkin22

Can't find this on YouTube. This is a sexy lil Diddy though. 200% cruise and get lost.

**** im lost in my damn bathroom.


----------



## Freakquency

LowBassSubs said:


> All that has been added thus far minus Kevin Gates fits perfectly.
> 
> No offense intended. It's just this thread really is not rap oriented unless something like this comes along. Betcha no one heard this from three 6 mafia before...


Was playing that album just last week...nice choice.


----------



## Chriswilkin22

Vibish and chill right here. Really like the snare sound they use in this. The keys are nice in the midrange also. Digging the layering in the vocals.


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## Chriswilkin22

MythosDreamLab said:


>



I listened to this song. immediately was on shrooms. How am I supposed to watch a baby after you got me ****ed up?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Let's keep it going:


----------



## Freakquency

Riding music


----------



## Chriswilkin22

Freakquency said:


> Riding music



Played this for my wife. She did not ride. It was a lie.


----------



## Freakquency

Chriswilkin22 said:


> Played this for my wife. She did not ride. It was a lie.


Play it again.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's a cool one:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I was just listening to this in my car, it sounds amazing! The percussion & guitars...


----------



## Freakquency

Good way to test your low end as well. Play it with your lady in the car...no guarantee she'll ride (you) or even like it...but enjoy it nonetheless


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

This one... lost! 🍻


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Couldn't find it on youtube.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Ride and vibe Here...


----------



## dkc7

Dis Is Da Drum, herbie hancock.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Reeeaally digging The Bodos


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Short Monday bump


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

A bit chill


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Lou Frasier2

this for what I call my combat commute home from Sacramento to manteca,chaos uk,ive got a few of their albums downloaded,helps with taming my road rage with the idiots driving around me


----------



## LowBassSubs

Stress releif.


----------



## Freakquency

I know you balked at hip hop but this cycles in and out of my rotation every 6 months. Makes me remember being 13 again.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Freakquency said:


> I know you balked at hip hop but this cycles in and out of my rotation every 6 months. Makes me remember being 13 again.


This vid is hip hop not rap. 
I have zero issues with hip hop as it is culture and in some instances a trip back through black history. I VIBE to it often.

Until I got hip to what rap is and has done to my people... I listened to it- the commercial rap. Now if I do listen it's independant mainstream artist. 

I will not get into that here. The thread will be waisted.

Let's just say or agree there is Zero positive coming out of rap.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Freakquency

This has some great lyricism and a nice rolling bass line


----------



## LowBassSubs

The Teacha KRS ONE! The keeper of hiphop.

True hip hop has to be listened to as there is a message behind the lyrics. Heres a couple I vibe to. Check the lyrics

BTW any audiophiles outthere wanna note how the first vid gutar is clear in your sq build vs some cheap or factory speakers?😁😁


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## MythosDreamLab

For anyone working at home or has an hour or so so spare, this is a live studio jam by one of my favorite bands, I have at least 7 or 8 CD's by them... Not much (if any) singing, but if fine instrumentation is what you are after, here you go....


----------



## Grinder

Simply mesmerizing... One of my all-time favorite performances and recordings, all-in-one. Enjoy


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Simply mesmerizing... One of my all-time favorite performances and recordings, all-in-one. Enjoy


 Man that is sweet! Thanks for posting it💯💯💯


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Dead Skeletons anyone?


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Simply mesmerizing... One of my all-time favorite performances and recordings, all-in-one. Enjoy


It's definitely one of my favorites as well that I posted up long ago in the other thread after i was lucky enough to stumble across them. 









What are you listening to today ?


You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this... I don't know what you'd call it??? Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS! It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha. There's 39 minutes and 28 seconds of my life that were well wasted! Holy ********NiKoff!!! Some...




www.diymobileaudio.com





That and some other good bass tracks I groove to...









"Upfront bass" show-off songs


This song has got to me favorite to demo strong upfront bass and just super-tight, kick your ass kinda bass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKjQ0q5qCb4 It sounds like someone is hitting the windshield with a mallet and it can get painful pretty quick... :p And of course this classic...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> It's definitely one of my favorites as well that was posted up long ago in the other thread.


That was you! ...and I thank you again!








What are you listening to today ?


You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this... I don't know what you'd call it??? Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS! It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha. There's 39 minutes and 28 seconds of my life that were well wasted! Holy ********NiKoff!!! Some...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> That was you! ...and I thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you listening to today ?
> 
> 
> You're not likely to ever see or hear anything like this... I don't know what you'd call it??? Part Drumming, part Performance Art, part MADNESS! It takes just a minute or so to develop, haha. There's 39 minutes and 28 seconds of my life that were well wasted! Holy ********NiKoff!!! Some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diymobileaudio.com


Still one of my Top 5 Downtempo Grooves EVAR!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Been cruisin to this one today.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

sit back and groove away...


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> sit back and groove away...


Nice one!💯💯💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

Had to post this one. I like how they really are having fun playing!


----------



## miniSQ

#psychedelicorchestra


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Glad you liked them, I REALLY like them and downloaded everything I could find from the band...


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Glad you liked them, I REALLY like them and downloaded everything I could find from the band...


Likewise. I wish they did not stop making music. 
They have some serious talent.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Some may have heard of this guy...


----------



## Grinder

Love me some Jeff Beck.

Blow by Blow was one of the first albums I bought when I began building a small collection back in '85, and it remains one of my go-to albums for every occasion:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

Just now beginning to check out this thread. Good stuff. 

Those Spotify links tho... damn volume is through the roof.  Gonna have to avoid all those and click only YouTube links.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Freakquency

Grinder said:


>


Man of culture here. Labor Days got serious run from me the summer of 02.


----------



## Grinder

MythosDreamLab said:


> For anyone working at home or has an hour or so so spare, this is a live studio jam by one of my favorite bands, I have at least 7 or 8 CD's by them... Not much (if any) singing, but if fine instrumentation is what you are after, here you go....


Barely five minutes in and...


----------



## Grinder

...kinda reminds me of King Crimson:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Grinder said:


> ...kinda reminds me of King Crimson:


Love Fripp, here he is in ProjeKct Two, this song sounds freakin" awesome in my car...!


----------



## Grinder

MythosDreamLab said:


> Love Fripp, here he is in ProjeKct Two, this song sounds freakin" awesome in my car...!


I love Fripp too ...just not so much his later stuff, I guess.

Thank you for sharing, though!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Lark's Tongue, Starless and Red were my early fav's

_(NOW playing: Echos by Pink Floyd)_


----------



## Grinder

MythosDreamLab said:


> Lark's Tongue, Starless and Red were my early fav's
> 
> _(NOW playing: Echos by Pink Floyd)_


Not super familiar with King Crimson. A friend turned me on to _21st Century Schizoid Man_ back in the late '80s, and I was blown away. Been enjoying _The Compact King Crimson _ever since. Years later, same friend gave me _Three Of A Perfect Pair - Live In Japan 1984 _video_, _which is incredible.

Dude... If I could have only one, I think _Echoes_ would be my "desert island" song.
HUGE Pink Floyd fan!!!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Grinder said:


> Dude... If I could have only one, I think _Echoes_ would be my "desert island" song.
> HUGE Pink Floyd fan!!!


This song always reminds me of Echoes, I have the 23 minute version on CD, not sure why, but only the 14 minute version is on YouTube...enjoy...


----------



## Grinder

Another "desert island" song.


----------



## Freakquency




----------



## Freakquency

Summertime cruising......streetlights rhythmically passing overhead in the summer with the sunroof open.


----------



## Grinder

And now for a drive of a different kind...


----------



## Grinder




----------



## miniSQ

still loving this band.


----------



## miniSQ

Grinder said:


>


also this.


----------



## Grinder

miniSQ said:


> also this.


Simply magical...


----------



## miniSQ

about 8 minutes in, it was on!! Been to many dave shows and its not often he is this happy on stage.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


>


Love that. Only complaint is it's too short.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Love that. Only complaint is it's too short.


Agreed. I find some of the best ones are have short length. Let's keep this thread going!

Hello Lurkers time to post up😁


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

_"It's worth being older now, to have been young then."_


----------



## LowBassSubs

A different horn jam... 

GOTTA love when bands record the horns at a DB that does not over power everyone else in the band...😃






Vibes 











Hour long sesh...


----------



## Grinder

And now, a completely different kind of jam... 🦴


----------



## Freakquency

The older Fly Lo stuff is my favorite


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## bbfoto

LowBassSubs said:


> A different horn jam...
> 
> GOTTA love when bands record the horns at a DB that does not over power everyone else in the band...😃
> 
> Vibes


More Vibes with ^ at the front...


----------



## LowBassSubs

bbfoto said:


> More Vibes with ^ at the front...


Nice💯💯💯


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> More Vibes with ^ at the front...


Thank you! Hearing this for the first time. I'll give it all a proper listen tomorrow.


----------



## sprsonc

This is one of my favorite drum solos. It’s the bonus track from Fela Kuti and Ginger Baker (Live 1978) - It features Ginger Baker and Tony Allen on the drums!!


----------



## Grinder

​


----------



## Grinder

"_It takes a few minutes to develop_," but this will blow your mind...





Thank you once again for this, @bbfoto


----------



## Freakquency

Common - Heat
J Dilla on production....
A flip of the Tony Allen track "Asiko"

The ties that bind


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> "_It takes a few minutes to develop_," but this will blow your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again for this, @bbfoto


💯💯💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

Been cruising to this. It gets more intense as time goes. Then gets all wild. It's along the same vibe as the above vid sorta.


----------



## bbfoto

Grinder said:


> Thank you! Hearing this for the first time. I'll give it all a proper listen tomorrow.


There is a whole series of these "KHRUANGBIN VIBES VOL. x" compilations to check out on the *Mol* YouTube channel. I've listened up to Vol. 12.


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> There is a whole series of these "KHRUANGBIN VIBES VOL. x" compilations to check out on the *Mol* YouTube channel. I've listened up to Vol. 12.


Very cool. Thank you. I'll be checking those out.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

Heard this live performance on a local radio station years ago and thought it was pretty awesome. Couldn't find it on YouTube, so here it is on Bandcamp:








Barstools (Live at Otis Mountain Get Down), by Abbie Morin


track by Abbie Morin




abbiemorin.bandcamp.com


----------



## LowBassSubs

Busy early Friday morning bump


----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> Busy early Friday morning bump


Thank you! That is freaking awesome, and just what I needed to get me in the groove this morning!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Thank you! That is freaking awesome, and just what I needed to get me in the groove this morning!


Heck yea!!!!💯💯💯


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

And now, for something completely different...


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

...metal version:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Top of the week to ya gents! Monday rise vibe for the ride to work.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Mid day scramble better get that lunch hurry up lol


----------



## LowBassSubs

On the way home I....


----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> On the way home I....


Dude... You're killing it...


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Thanks man! Rock on!💯💯💯




Grinder said:


>


----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> Thanks man! Rock on!💯💯💯


Ha! Very cool! I was worried this song might not fit the theme of the thread. I like it so much, I couldn't resist. Glad you like it too!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Ha! Very cool! I was worried this song might not fit the theme of the thread. I like it so much, I couldn't resist. Glad you like it too!


Yea man I guess the thread really is sorta SQ focused with instruments, vocals and positive vibes. Upbeat sorta or just music that sounds good. Something to cruise or lay back and chill to.💯


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Got a long ride home this one seems to fit the bill


----------



## LowBassSubs

It's a little muddy at 1st period then it clears up about 45 seconds and but it's pretty decent for what it is


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

One for the road when I start up and take off for a cruise with the misses.

Sounds good!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Vibe


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

To The Top💯


----------



## MythosDreamLab

My Sleeping Karma is one of my favorite bands, I have all their CDs and they have a brand new release as of yesterday (7-29-2022). They are listed as a Metal band, so I'm sure that will be of interest to some of you...






Entire Album:


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## LowBassSubs

This one popped up on my feed. Sounds cool and has instruments and vocals. I'll have to hop in the truck for a better listen.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Yeah that recording is made garbage due to the female vocals... had a lot going for it but failed


----------



## Grinder

Behold... one of the most insanely underrated guitar player of all time, Frank Marino.

There are some serious issues with the audio, but this level of brilliance is well worth it.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

...and now for something completely different.

Beware of insane dynamics!


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Friday!!!


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Driving to the next call, so I'm just...


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Someone clicked the vid just because there's a woman on it lmao! Sounds good tho.


----------



## LowBassSubs

For whatever reason I can't find the youtube link.











Timeless vibe. Hit replay... if someone finds the youtube for these folks post it up.


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> Someone clicked the vid just because there's a woman on it lmao! Sounds good tho.


Works for me! LOL


----------



## Grinder

Grinder said:


>


Turns out I already posted ^this^ song on page 4. If you missed that post, you may have missed several other songs I posted that day on page 4. 

Occasionally when a thread I'm following begins a new page, I later find that I missed one or more posts at the bottom of the previous page.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Turns out I already posted ^this^ song on page 4. If you missed that post, you may have missed several other songs I posted that day on page 4.
> 
> Occasionally when a thread I'm following begins a new page, I later find that I missed one or more posts at the bottom of the previous page.


No prob G-man. I do the same lol. It's all good.

Thanks for posting. I'm still trying to find new music daily.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Had to come back as my work was...


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Woke up and remembered I had to....






And get this 💰 🤑


----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> No prob G-man. I do the same lol. It's all good.
> 
> Thanks for posting. I'm still trying to find new music daily.


Thank you!

Very cool song! A perfect way to start my day.


----------



## Grinder

I'm still not...






The more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Midbass, sub and highs. Let's go!!!


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## LowBassSubs

bbfoto said:


>


💯💯💯💣


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## bbfoto

LowBassSubs said:


> Someone clicked the vid just because there's a woman on it lmao! Sounds good tho.


If you liked that, you might like Beats Antique as well.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Sure do man. I can dig it. 💯


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Forddenial

Little bit of some upbeat techno/electronic to get the blood flowing. I like to use this as one of my tuning songs


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Forddenial

Most of the stuff by liquid tension experiment


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

This one has sorta has a Halloween theme to it. GOOD strings and drums tho💯


----------



## Grinder

LOL... Pretty cool...

On a somewhat similar note, I bring you, _Bass from the Krypt_. 

Having heard the ^previous^ video, I wanted to post track 5 _Slo Death in a Hearse _(begins at 10:44), but I couldn't find the original album version of that track on YouTube, but I did manage to find the whole album instead.

All the better. The whole album is so freaking cool and unique, it is well worth a listen.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> LOL... Pretty cool...
> 
> On a somewhat similar note, I bring you, _Bass from the Krypt_.
> 
> Having heard the ^previous^ video, I wanted to post track 5 _Slo Death in a Hearse _(begins at 10:44), but I couldn't find the original album version of that track on YouTube, but I did manage to find the whole album instead.
> 
> All the better. The whole album is so freaking cool and unique, it is well worth a listen.


Absolutely vibe to these kinda bass tracks since way back. Dj magic mike and the like. Memories right there💯💯💯


----------



## Grinder

LowBassSubs said:


> Absolutely vibe to these kinda bass tracks since way back. Dj magic mike and the like. Memories right there💯💯💯


Very cool.

I was very much into rock, metal, jazz fusion and all kinds of instrumental stuff back in the day, and sort of ignored / missed out on everything else. Later on, I began to gain an appreciation for some types of bass music, hip-hop and rap.


----------



## Forddenial

@Grinder i was the same way. Metal, country, kuntry, punk rock and club music dominated. Then i let a buddy who was a dj use my car (back then it was my corolla so '08-09) as a "mixing studio" and i heard his edm mixes. Blew my mind at what just an instrumental/tonal track could sound like.

From there it was Darude, Bassnectar, Buddy Guy, a few BB King tracks (prefer delta over chicago blues), Lindsey Sterling, Chemical Brothers, DJ Tiesto. I REALLY like electronic versions of classical songs.

My buddy:

__
https://soundcloud.com/djdirtea%2Fdirtea-dubaholics-2


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I was very much into rock, metal, jazz fusion and all kinds of instrumental stuff back in the day, and sort of ignored / missed out on everything else. Later on, I began to gain an appreciation for some types of bass music, hip-hop and rap.


Right on man. I listen to alot of genres. If it has a decent rhythm and sounds well assembled I'm on it. Heck there's times I'll just vibe to one song all day or days lol.


----------



## LowBassSubs

This one is reminiscent of the days when rappers really lived the life they rap lol. Little guitar in there.


----------



## Forddenial

Buddy found this on tiktok


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's one nobody here has heard of...


----------



## Grinder

MythosDreamLab said:


> Here's one nobody here has heard of...


Well, I know I'm not all there, but I'm pretty sure I'm here. 
 *265*


----------



## Grinder

Not exactly a Jewel fan, but this is pretty cool, and also an amazing performance...


----------



## Grinder

Goin' down?


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I like Joe's version with ZZ Top better:


----------



## Grinder

Goin' Down, Down, Down... 
Huge Joe Satriani fan, and this one is my favorite when I'm in _that_ mood...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Status Quo went down...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

And while we are at it, how about going Downtown?


----------



## Patriot83

Not too shabby. That trumpet is working good with Joe.


----------



## Grinder

MythosDreamLab said:


> I like Joe's version with ZZ Top better:


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Freakquency

Grinder said:


>


I was playing this when i was trying to figure out why my system sounds terrible in my neighborhood parking lot as to not offend the neighbors with my usual fare. Classic stuff right here


----------



## Grinder

Freakquency said:


> I was playing this when i was trying to figure out why my system sounds terrible in my neighborhood parking lot as to not offend the neighbors with my usual fare. Classic stuff right here


I know exactly what you mean. At least half of the time I find myself choosing among a limited selection of songs/albums/artists/mixes based on the situation, rather than simply queueing up whatever I'm in the mood for, or whatever happens to play at random. I'm not complaining, it's just part of how I choose to live my life in peaceful coexistence with others. Sounds like you do much the same. 

Yeah, classic stuff indeed!


----------



## Freakquency

Grinder said:


> I know exactly what you mean. At least half of the time I find myself choosing among a limited selection of songs/albums/artists/mixes based of the situation, rather than simply queueing up whatever I'm in the mood for, or whatever happens to play at random. I'm not complaining, it's just part of how I choose to live my life in peaceful coexistence with others. Sounds like you do much the same.


Yeah, in my neighborhood I am respectful of my neighbors because i expect the same, but when I'm on the road....it's open season...including on passengers lol.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Freakquency said:


> I was playing this when i was trying to figure out why my system sounds terrible in my neighborhood parking lot as to not offend the neighbors with my usual fare. Classic stuff right here





Grinder said:


> I know exactly what you mean. At least half of the time I find myself choosing among a limited selection of songs/albums/artists/mixes based on the situation, rather than simply queueing up whatever I'm in the mood for, or whatever happens to play at random. I'm not complaining, it's just part of how I choose to live my life in peaceful coexistence with others. Sounds like you do much the same.
> 
> Yeah, classic stuff indeed!



This is one of my main reasons why I created this thread. Music that won't affect the passers-by and just sounds good to vibe to.

Something that'll possibly get thumbs up💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

Cruise and vibe💯

This pops up when someone ask a question....


----------



## Freakquency

LowBassSubs said:


> Cruise and vibe💯
> 
> This pops up when someone ask a question....


Carmack has some hard hitting stuff.....his "Otis" remix from Watch the Throne will test your midbass and subs pretty seriously


----------



## LowBassSubs

Freakquency said:


> Carmack has some hard hitting stuff.....his "Otis" remix from Watch the Throne will test your midbass and subs pretty seriously


Yessir! I'm going through his stuff now. Hard hitter for sure💯


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## Grinder




----------



## LowBassSubs

Repost. Just can't get enough of this one.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## NealfromNZ

Sending positive Isaac Chambers vibes


----------



## LowBassSubs

NealfromNZ said:


> Sending positive Isaac Chambers vibes


BRO🔥 💯💯💯
Straight VIBE!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

It's Saturday night..... All ABOARD...!


----------



## bbfoto

LowBassSubs said:


>


Funny...I was thinking the other day to recommend some Tommy Guerrero tracks to you. A lot of his stuff is too similar and monotonous for me, but he's produced some standout tracks, too.


----------



## bbfoto

*Kruder & Dorfmeister - The K&D Sessions* has always been a standout for me.


















Kruder Dorfmeister - The K&D Sessions™


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for The K&D Sessions™ by Kruder Dorfmeister. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






Unfortunately, some of the best tracks from the album aren't available on YouTube, or are "Private".

But here are some of my favs...
















Kruder & Dorfmeister - Original Bedroom Rockers


----------



## LowBassSubs

bbfoto said:


> Funny...I was thinking the other day to recommend some Tommy Guerrero tracks to you. A lot of his stuff is too similar and monotonous for me, but he's produced some standout tracks, too.


Yessir! He has a few I can listen to, then it all sounds the same. 

Still on the hunt for more. Helps having yall with other music platforms. Variety of artists seems to be key.


----------



## Machine7

bbfoto if you’ve never heard this album you may want to have a listen:

A Journey Into Ambient Groove 4


----------



## bbfoto

Machine7 said:


> bbfoto if you’ve never heard this album you may want to have a listen:
> 
> A Journey Into Ambient Groove 4



Thanks, mate! I've actually got several of the albums in that series and quite a few from the *Quango* records catalog. 


I also like *Dubmission 2: The Remixes









https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kakj3ZDPLURFXO-m2XVA7ILAWMpLicR_k 

bbfoto DIYMA sample tracks - Dubmission 2: The Remixes - FLAC D/L*


And another that comes to mind...

Smith & Mighty - "Same" feat. Tammy Payne


----------



## bbfoto

and...


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

And then there was ColorStar...


----------



## Forddenial

Played with a few spare filters and a free sony stereo and made my buddy almost cry with this


----------



## Forddenial

Morning coffee


----------



## Forddenial

Don't remember if this was posted or not. There is a heavy bass line, just so ya'll know


----------



## LowBassSubs

Top of the day. 
Cruise through the day


----------



## LowBassSubs

Nice chill island vibe


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Gotta ride and get this OT 💰 🤑. I'm supposed to meet some guy named....


----------



## Forddenial

Trust me


----------



## NealfromNZ

With all this Netflix palaver “Strange Things” with people rediscovering Kate Bushes “ Running up that hill” the tune has been on the brain. Quite liked what Palcebo did with the cover a number of years back. Bit more edgy.


----------



## Forddenial

These guys are known to sing in OLD languages but if you don't get bothered by not understanding what they're saying, awesome.


----------



## Lou Frasier2




----------



## Lou Frasier2

good band to listen to when driving and just chilling


----------



## LowBassSubs

Forddenial said:


> These guys are known to sing in OLD languages but if you don't get bothered by not understanding what they're saying, awesome.



Flat out different. Loving the old language. Almost like a native tough! 🤪


----------



## LowBassSubs

You guys will probably think I am weird but, I actually vibe with the game of thrones theme music lol. 

Something about old ancient music just vibes. And if you haven't heard before just turn up and close your eyes...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Looking for some stuff out of the box?


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Looking for some stuff out of the box?


Nice man! Where did you find that? Likin the chick playing the snare.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I think I have previously posted these, if not here ya go...:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

LowBassSubs said:


> Nice man! Where did you find that? Likin the chick playing the snare.


I search, I seek...


----------



## LowBassSubs

Same


----------



## Forddenial

LowBassSubs said:


> Flat out different. Loving the old language. Almost like a native tough! 🤪


They do viking "reenactment", don't remember exactly what its called in the northlands and ALL their stuff is handmade.


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs

Just want to say thank you all for your...






And all the Gasshoppa thank you for your...
SUB and Midbass punch check)







Because...






Rock! Lol


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## Freakquency

This is some vibe music right here


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Neu:





and their best song:


----------



## Forddenial

Just in case you didn't have goosebumps


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Any fans?


----------



## LowBassSubs

This man speaks the truth about life... vibes 📳


----------



## Mike-G

Y'all can't call yourselves audiophiles unless your jamming to Toto's Africa or PJ's Present Tense according to some on here...


----------



## LowBassSubs

Mike-G said:


> Y'all can't call yourselves audiophiles unless your jamming to Toto's Africa or PJ's Present Tense according to some on here...


Must be some new Gen A thing.... 😶‍🌫


----------



## LowBassSubs

Sorry if I hurt someone's feelings. With all the weird sideways comments longterm members make I figured It is just the norm here. 

Guess not.


----------



## Forddenial

Mike-G said:


> Y'all can't call yourselves audiophiles unless your jamming to Toto's Africa or PJ's Present Tense according to some on here...


If i hear fricking toto one more fricking time i will rip out my entire system.

We all know you're not an audiophile unless you listen to the complete 1812 Overture nightly


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Mike-G said:


> Y'all can't call yourselves audiophiles unless your jamming to Toto's Africa or PJ's Present Tense according to some on here...


No offense, I mean I'll be the first to admit, I'm into a lot of odd stuff, lot of weird stuff, lot of eclectic stuff, but the thing I just about completely shy away from is... *"Mainstream Pop"*... if it's on Top-40 radio, I don't listen...

I've never heard of this PJ and if Toto's Africa came on a station I was playing, I change the channel in three notes...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

The Normal made two songs, both were catchy...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This guy has an amazing voice...


----------



## Forddenial

Can't find the exact track i've had for decades but its still this kind of morning


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

I absolutely vibe to these guys





__





Loading…






youtube.com


----------



## LowBassSubs

This one has a good vibe to it. Nice deep bassline and chill guitar. Something to just cruise to.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Beautiful Labor day to ya gents! I'm just hanging out in my....


----------



## LowBassSubs

Vibe...
Can not locate the youtube vid, so.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This one is dripping with.....................VIBE!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Uno Mas....


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Percussion rush😁


----------



## Forddenial

Yep, i get down.


----------



## Freakquency

I just love this loop and I mean...it's KRS....


----------



## LowBassSubs

These guys are smooth.


----------



## Forddenial

Continue the anime themes


----------



## LowBassSubs

Top of the day gents. I bring to you all "Stringtonics"











I gotta vibe with songs that build up from a few instruments to a bunch! Smooth






Another with a passionate female vocal. Reminds me of some movie about people on an ocean or something.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs

At the top of the day we have...

"The Sundrop Garden"


----------



## LowBassSubs

At the top of the day it's a bit chill, so I need~~~~~₩☆☆☆☆


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Grinder




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Back in the 70's there was a bunch of guys who were thought of as rock legends, they played electric guitars and stuff...


----------



## Forddenial

What are the 70's? 80's babies FTW lol

slow jamming so I don't bother the customers while inputting inventory


----------



## Forddenial

Continuing the slow groove


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Forddenial




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's a couple of rockers....


----------



## LowBassSubs

Top of the day gents! Friday vibes. Clarity and peace be with you all✌🏽🤘🏼


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Here's a couple of rockers....


Really diggin these man. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Forddenial

rode to work with amon amarth. Now, relax.......


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Guy reminds me of James Brown. The song has a nice jazz hip hop vibe.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Another all hard-hitting, instrumental, jam band...






Even though this video is old, they are still a happening band, they just released a new CD last month, I just ordered it from Amazon (It's named ATMA)...


----------



## NealfromNZ

Gotta have Dub Garden in this thread 😀


----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Somebody say DUB?


----------



## Grinder




----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs

Forddenial said:


>



Wakes up and gets live!💯


----------



## Forddenial

I fracking LOVE tracks like that. Its not straight IN YOUR FACE from the getgo


----------



## LowBassSubs

Agreed. I like music that builds up as it goes. Makes for a better listening experience.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Grinder said:


>


That's a good one to cruise to. 💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

MythosDreamLab said:


> Somebody say DUB?


I grew up on that kinda Island music vibe. Wife thinks I'm weird because I understand most reggae lol.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Happy Friday from down under


----------



## Forddenial

still doing inventory.......took a break, slid the bar to 11 min, grabbed some of the halloween kiddie spinner light things and showed my coworkers that i really did used to glowstick at raves when i was younger


----------



## LowBassSubs

*













*









Pickin' On Series - Oppression (The Human Experience Remix) - Embraced


released September 30, 2014 Album cover by Android Jones"Oppression" covered by "Pickin' On"Mastering by Chris "Omega" Cox




youtu.be


----------



## LowBassSubs

*



*


----------



## LowBassSubs

This chick's vibe💯💯💯


----------



## Forddenial

Can ya'll stop posting these tunes til my dang amp comes in so i can rig my home system up! I'm tired of having to sit in my garage to properly listen to these clips!
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## LowBassSubs

Funny that's what I do lol🤣


----------



## LowBassSubs

Nice cruise music. That bass note tho..💯💯💯


----------



## LowBassSubs

Walking on the moon...


----------



## Forddenial

I have to listen on this. $20 at a local dollar store, 30wx4 and a passive radiator, not bad but not as good as it could be


----------



## LowBassSubs

I always rig old stereo equipment from my previous years. Currently a Sony hu, cdt es-02a, and infinity kappa 6.5s mids powered off a Northstar 170ft batt. I have an old Alpine 9883 iirc that's the model. I'll swap that out once I get another aux cord. Those cords don't last long...


----------



## Forddenial

When i left Aurora i had to liquidate my entire stash, not that it was anything special but it would have made a real nice setup with a little box-making. Couple Boss headunits, random 2ways and 3 ways and a kenwood 12" sub. My 3 main amps got stolen by a crackhead but i had a bunch of other kenwood/pyle/mtx/alpine amps......
Its all good though, raising the bar and waiting on a 2ch stereo amp (160wrms/ch) from crutchfield to push some infinity 2ways (or more if i get bored again) i got for doing a tune up on a buddy's car. Fit perfectly in some infinity bookshelf's i found at a thriftstore.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

One of my Favorite bands over the last dozen years, yeah, they are Russian, but they started long before any wars and probably too old to fight, anyway..

Posted on YouTube TODAY (Oct 7th)... kick back and enjoy


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's a way cool version of the old stones song...


----------



## Forddenial

Don't know if the video is appropriate for the forum but
ODDKO- Kitty Girl

Little industrial techno/electronic, manson, and a touch of rob zombie in the vocals and guitars


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Sometimes, before bed, I go onto the computer, and listen to mellow stuff..

I went to a small club in Long Beach, 18 years ago to see the lead singer of the Chameleons perform and this was the opening band, whom I had never heard of, I liked them and bought their CD they were selling at the show...


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## Forddenial

Prepare for the goosebumps


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

This one is like a psychedelic blues jazz


----------



## NealfromNZ

Some more NZ reggae dub. Just reminds me of our summer holidays ( Jan ) and getting away from the city for somewhere more laid back and back to the basics.


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Found this by accident this morning and have been listening to it as I'm working on the computer, kinda cool, kinda tribal, kinda dub, I'm thinking others here may dig it...


----------



## Forddenial

Ya'll know what time it is


----------



## LowBassSubs

Forddenial said:


> Ya'll know what time it is


I keep thinking 




Lol


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

One for them eye hawks...


----------



## MythosDreamLab

With Halloween approaching, time for some spooky stuff...


----------



## LowBassSubs

Precussion is life lol.


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs

At the same dang time lol

Future!


----------



## NealfromNZ

Che Fu on this NZ long weekend


----------



## Forddenial

Teaching the kids at work while we're preparing to open the store


----------



## Forddenial




----------



## LowBassSubs

NealfromNZ said:


> Che Fu on this NZ long weekend


Says vid unavailable. The user probably disabled sharing.


----------



## NealfromNZ

LowBassSubs said:


> Says vid unavailable. The user probably disabled sharing.


Sorry about that . Must be regionally controlled 

Maybe this one is ok.


----------



## LowBassSubs

If anyone can locate the youtube vid and post it I would appreciate it. Your systems and ears will to 🤣. Otherwise if your rocking spotify check it out.







One for my people! Mr. Miyagi in the trap! 😆 









https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nAkidldh1zSnIoqOPDg2K2FeYKSeJoODE



Deep in space woods somewhere riding in a hooptie!






Got vibes? Drop em...



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mHtDDGLSnLC6cMt_YBlegYZ7bHgHCS-mM



Hertz vibes you can feel in your chest. Someone just lost a rear view mirror 😆 I wonder who's system actually plays all the bass notes equally🤔



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n94GnNai0P3cdOhuJ2dHkqk3dODl5nMPI


----------



## LowBassSubs

That bass line reminds me of the old 90s bass tracks


----------



## Forddenial

Athene Noctua EP, by Peace Sine


2 track album




swampmusic.bandcamp.com


----------



## NealfromNZ

Rithma ... Simple one note bass


----------



## MythosDreamLab

This song STILL ROCKS....


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> This song STILL ROCKS....


One of my all-time favorites. 🤘


----------



## GB4runner

Fourplay
"Galaxia"

Lady Blackbird
"Fix it"

Sophie Zelmanie
"Why"


----------



## MythosDreamLab

How about an ORGONE ACUMULATOR to go alone with your Line Conditioner?


----------



## LowBassSubs

I see good people all around me actin kindly actin wisely.
Open your eyes what do you see.
Those in power are meek in there ways,
Say stop...

Little more bass and clarity


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Good for a late night cruse.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

And now back to your sheduled program...

Delete Insert!


----------



## LowBassSubs

This new admin has brought out some...

Phony Ppl.


----------



## LowBassSubs

I SURE am glad I am married to a Goddess, so I do not have to worry about the...

ATTACK OF THE CRAB WOMAN!














These dudes rip thr guitar and drums.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

This is a very cool version of the old Stones song:


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's cool Russian band playing live in a Museum a few months ago...


----------



## LowBassSubs

psychedelic porn crumpets! Music that builds very well and just jams!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Builds up then down nicely. Someone probably thought they blew a speaker at some point in the beginning of a song lol. It all just comes together. Denmark~

Entropy has the best build of this thread to date. It's a wake n cruise... actually that's while listening to the album lol


----------



## LowBassSubs

R.I.P.!


----------



## NealfromNZ

beats tonight 

Boom ….


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Saturday kick back...


----------



## LowBassSubs

Who likes a excellent Blues vibe? 
Wading out.


----------



## LowBassSubs

These take it back to the 80s-90s.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Mid bass check. Nice gutar and bass punch.


----------



## LowBassSubs

Mids&Bass check


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Here...


----------



## LowBassSubs

It dont bang. It bump doe!


----------



## LowBassSubs

First one needs a bass line. At very least a kick. Going native like Indian or something idk😁






Think 90s ace of bass, but native Indian version.





















Deya Dova - Return Of The Bird Tribes (Official Music Video)

Deya Dova - Twinkle (Desert Dwellers Remix) Live - Bali Spirit Festival 2015


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Not really sure how I feel with the kid drinking the bottle, but it's hard trying to beat an Algorithm to get good music...
















GITKIN - Grand Street Feast Live at GB's Juke Joint Studios

Cedric Burnside- "Mellow Peaches" (Live in Brooklyn, NY) Jamming With J Ep. 33

I never listened too good either! Feels good bein different!

Eric Mcfadden- "Never Listened Too Good"- Jamming WIth J- Ep. 25


----------



## LowBassSubs

Fat Coda
Percussion...


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## Forddenial

Old school


----------



## LowBassSubs

Idk if I posted this.


----------



## saltyone

Enjoy 









Black Hole Sun by Nouela


Listen to Black Hole Sun by Nouela on Apple Music. 2014. Duration: 4:35




music.apple.com


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here's another song from one of my top 5 all-time albums (And I've owned 4 or 5 thousand albums).. starts slow, might be a bit spacey, but once it kicks in (@1:55)... The lyrics are quite insightful too, he asks_ is my creator God or Man?_






anyway, I'm off to bed, it's late...


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab




----------



## LowBassSubs

Happy holidays!

I'll start this Friday off with some vocals. First up Fraizer Boy. Some may know he wrote the song " It's hard out here foe a pimp". If ya like rap and wanna hear some RNS from back when rappers were real start with gone on that bay. 
Let's go!


----------



## LowBassSubs

Somethin about this one just vibes with me.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Awesome mix of audiophile and some bass head. Sits up front square if ya tuned right and it bump doe!!! Turn up


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Give it a min... it builds nicely.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Builds and reminds of the show night court.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Builds... gets it like a marching band then sorta rocket. Some GA folk might like it.


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs

Has Kid Kuddi written all over it. Think I am..


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Once upon a time, GUITARISTS ruled the world of music, from the first Robin Trower album...


----------



## LowBassSubs

Merry Christmas 

Take a ride in ah


----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## LowBassSubs




----------



## MythosDreamLab

Has one of the best lyrics ever: _"And all your friends will laugh at her pathetic _ _ _ s." _(@ 4:13)


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Here is song that most of you will hate and I'm fine with that, by the band that pretty much defined the entire Goth genre (although it was generally referred to as GLOOM in the early days...).






It does have some cool bass...

ok one more off the same album..


----------

